
VideoLAN: blockchains must be private and untraceable - etix
https://blog.l0cal.com/2017/12/14/update-on-crypto-currency-donations-at-videolan/
======
lawlessone
Lightning network will help solve all these issues mentioned.

~~~
etix
It might solve the scalability issue but definitely not the privacy issue.

~~~
lawlessone
I might buy some cone coin :)

[https://bitcoinmagazine.com/articles/how-the-lightning-
netwo...](https://bitcoinmagazine.com/articles/how-the-lightning-network-
layers-privacy-on-top-of-bitcoin-1482183775/)

~~~
etix
Interesting. Thanks for sharing!

